# How Air Cars and Hydrogen Buses are Turning Transport Green



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Air Car claims to finally be going into manufacture. 6,000 of its miniCATs - running on nothing but compressed air - will be sold in India next year.

More...


----------

